# The shape of todays fishing vessels



## john g (Feb 22, 2005)

Can anyone explain the stubby shape of fishing vessels today? Looking at the preserved trawler in Hull she is what I would call a classic fishing boat with a completely different shape to todays examples.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the relatively squat and ugly shape of today's fishing boats, when compared with the classic boats of the 1940s - 1970s, is one or more of the following combinations :

+ Dimensional conformance (for economic reasons)
+ Bulbous bows
+ Transom sterns
+ Whaleback Shelters
+ Economies and simplicity of construction
+ Hydraulic Haulers

The fishing fraternity on here will elucidate better than I ever could, but under the above headings arises the major changes, particularly over the last 40 years or so. The days of the classic crusier-stern MFV or Ring Netter constructed by yards such as Forbes or Noble in oak and larch are long gone, replaced by steel hulls, GRP, laminates and other modern convenient and less-costly materials that do not require the same skillsets to work - and maintain - as the old boat designs.

In much the same way as the motor-car has gone, i.e. today's cars are more reliable, easier maintained, more economic to run, but ugly compared to cars of 50 years ago, in my opinion.

Okay, I'm old-fashioned, but when you have experience of the age of steam and wood and real instrumentation with real hands and numerals ...... : - ) !


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

the old type trawler's were nice looking vessel's of course, but more dangerous to work on, lost my eldest brother on a sidewinder also my father died after sustaining injuries on the same type of vessel, i doubt very much that these accident's would have happend on today's closed in vessels,'cueball44'.


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Can anyone advise me where the LO designation for fishing vessels is, there is an old sailing vessel in and around Felixstowe/Harwich with that gesignation. I think the full designation is LO5802, it has a green hull with bowsprit and looks as if built in 30's.
rgds


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Found it at http://www.mcaorals.co.uk/Fishing vessels port letters.htm

Who'd have thought: London.

John T.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

The problem is simple . 

The Department of Fisheries has decided that there is a limit on length with respect to licences issued instead of limiting the catch landed .

Therefore the fishermen make as much of that length as opposed to cargo carrying capacity .

Same thing in Canada many years ago .

The result is these stubby little vesels which consume a lot of fuel but can carry a lot of fish .

I know because I was involved with the design of some of them in Canada .

Ugly things at best and tend to be unstable if not correctly loaded when loading the catch .

Regards Derek 

PS I would far rather see better ships with lines that would help them in poor weather than the " stubbies " which seem to be the norm .

Better for the fishermen ; more safe and would bring back the same catch .

One mans view Derek


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

All about licenses when I was building them, under 10 meters, 10 to 12 meters and then over 12 meters. measured from the forward perpendicular at the water line to the centerline of the rudder stock. 

This resulted in stubby vessels which had a big overhang at the stern, terrible in a following sea and not much at towing a twin net that was popular 

I built one that was 9.98 meters registered length (32' 8" aprox.) but was 47'4" overall on deck plus a 6 foot "cat catcher" at the transom. 6 foot draft. good creel boat


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks John T
If I'm able to get good enough picture I'll post it
rgds


----------

